# BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER II



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 3, 2007)

Technical manual for the Beaufighter.
Sections I - 4
A large, very interesting manual with many illustrations

Regards

Ron

Bristol Beaufighter II


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Ron


----------



## Dewoitine (Nov 3, 2008)

Ron Handgraaf said:


> Technical manual for the Beaufighter.
> Sections I - 4
> A large, very interesting manual with many illustrations
> 
> ...



Ron, I am interested by Your Beaufigther manual, however is it a mechanical manual, because i am interested by an illustration of the 20 mm gun bay and Bristol engine details. I am making a Beaufigter model in 1/32 scale using a old Revell kit. Specify if it is a Mechanical manual. Reply me also direct via my e-mail: [email protected]. Thanks you Ron. How much you want for it ? Take care. Eric Descarrier .London. Uk


----------

